# Toshiba LCDs? Or what?



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The bulb has gone out in my 52-inch Panny LCD and I'm probably going to replace the set. I liked it a lot when it was new about three years ago, but it evidently got dust from my gas heat in the projection system and the image got continually dimmer and brown-looking. It was also a 720p set.

We only sit six feet away so it does not have to be quite so big. I'm looking at 1080p LCDs in the 42-50 inch range. Toshiba seems to offer the most for the money, and I've had good luck with Toshiba CRTs. What does everyone think, good or bad, about the current Toshiba LCD line?

Also. does anyone know if they work with DirecTV's implementation of 1080p movie PPV?

(I'll be pretty busy for a couple of days so if I don't respond to a query please be patient.)


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Check this list for true 108p/24 support:
http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=5155


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link. It looks like the models I'm interested in, the 650 series, are too new to be on the list. But I assume that if the 550s support it, one would think the 650s will. The cnet review says that they do.

I don't like some of the other things in the cnet review, like black levels that are not very deep.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

A few known issues:

- Toshibas seem to have HDMI compatibility issues with lots of devices.
- Toshibas won't work with the DirecTV remotes because the remote sends a status signal everytime you press a button and the Toshibas aren't tolerant of the signal timing.

In general, Toshiba TVs are decent but not great. There's good reasons why Sony, Samsung, and Panasonic (plus Pioneer, which is a high-end-only brand in the TV market) are the clear leaders in TV sales: they make the best gear.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Samsung...B650 model or higher.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> Thanks for the link. It looks like the models I'm interested in, the 650 series, are too new to be on the list. But I assume that if the 550s support it, one would think the 650s will. The cnet review says that they do.
> 
> I don't like some of the other things in the cnet review, like black levels that are not very deep.


If you want better blacks go with Plasma, even a cheaper one will have better blacks than the LCDs.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry, no plasma for me, I don't like them.

But I would like to get a good LCD, as opposed to a poor LCD...

Thanks for all the advice. The news about the remote not working and HDMI incompatibility is not good for the Tosh.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

If anyone is interested, I today purchased the Toshiba 47ZV650u. 

They didn't have any boxed ones in stock so I will pick it up Saturday.

The thread on this model on AVS forum indicates that it is a step up for Toshiba and it may not be accurate to judge it by the performance of prior models.

We'll see!

Thanks for all the opinions, guys.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> A few known issues:
> 
> - Toshibas seem to have HDMI compatibility issues with lots of devices.
> - Toshibas won't work with the DirecTV remotes because the remote sends a status signal everytime you press a button and the Toshibas aren't tolerant of the signal timing.


My Toshiba has neither of those issues and puts out a great picture. As good as a Pio Kuro? No, but unless they're side by side, you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference when properly calibrated. And since I only paid $1200 for my 65" set about 18 months ago, it's one of the best purchases I've ever made.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> A few known issues:
> 
> - Toshibas seem to have HDMI compatibility issues with lots of devices.
> - Toshibas won't work with the DirecTV remotes because the remote sends a status signal everytime you press a button and the Toshibas aren't tolerant of the signal timing.
> ...


I have none of those issues! Although I did have a hell of a time finding an accurate code for the D* remote to operate the one I have hanging on the wall in my bedroom. I have been very happy with my Toshiba LCD's. To the OP, I think you will be more than happy with the one you just bought. I have been happy with mine for some time now!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Final update (probably,) I would encourage anyone to check out the Toshiba ZV line. I'm a radio engineer, not a TV engineer, but this is my fourth HDTV and I am very impressed with it. So far I have adjusted it very little since removing it from the box, although I may tweak it more once I get a calibration disk. 

The DirecTV remote will turn it on and off, and adjust the volume--that's the only functions I use. I had to try about five codes to get it to work.

I'm not saying the Toshibas are the best sets out there, but they seem very good for the money and well worth a look for those considering a purchase. My wife and I really like it.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I probably should also add that this new TV in Native mode, with HR-20 set to Native, changes channels probably twice as fast as the Panasonic it replaced. The HDMI seems to be "handshaking" fine.

It also shows compatibility with 1080p from DirecTV, but I haven't actually watched any yet.


----------

